# hollowtech II erfahrungen



## hst_trialer (26. Januar 2008)

fährt zufällig jemand eine hollowtech II kurbel? ich hätte gerne ein paar erfahrungsberichte dazu.
bin mir nicht sicher ob die verzahnung achse-kurbel so ausreichend ist?
bin nämlich am überlegen ne alte hollowtech mit octalink oder halt ne hollowtech II zu fahren.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. Januar 2008)

Nico (Eisbein)fÃ¤hrt welche. Es gibt auch noch eine Version, die hohl ist, absoluter Minuspunkt.
Die Verzahnung ist absolut in Ordung, pass aber auf das bei den gebrauchten nicht schon Ausschlagerscheinungen vorliegen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (26. Januar 2008)

was meinst du mit einer version die hohl ist?

ich hab an meinem "touren"-rad ne LX hollowtech II die hat halt hohle kurbeln und die hohle achse.

die hollowtech I haben doch nur die hohlen kurbeln und meist octalink. soweit ich weiß


----------



## mr.mütze (26. Januar 2008)

also ich kann nur was von der saint berichten also die kurbeln sind sehr steif was die kurbelarme an geht und sie sind leichter und stabiler als die normalen oktalink kurbeln 

gruß marcel

ok die saint wiegt mit kettenblatt und innenlager 1100gramm aber die xt oder so sind leichter


----------



## Markus996 (26. Januar 2008)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> was meinst du mit einer version die hohl ist?
> 
> ich hab an meinem "touren"-rad ne LX hollowtech II die hat halt hohle kurbeln und die hohle achse.
> 
> die hollowtech I haben doch nur die hohlen kurbeln und meist octalink. soweit ich weiß



HT2: außenliegende Lager, hohle Kurbelarme und rechte Kurbel verbunden mit der Achse zu einer Einheit.
HT: hohle Kurbelarme, Vierkant oder Octalink.

Wenn Octalink hält, hält HT2 erstrecht.


----------



## Eisbein (26. Januar 2008)

jo also ich fahre das alte Hollowtech system die 04er LX und das passende innenlager. das ist ne super (günstige) kombo. Hatte bis jetzt noch nie nen problem damit.
Von leuten aus berlin hab ich bis jetzt auch noch nichts negatives über das hollowtechII gehört. 
Die XTs wiegen aber nur 760g mit innenlager, wenn das kein argument ist...


----------



## Markus996 (26. Januar 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Die XTs wiegen aber nur 760g mit innenlager, wenn das kein argument ist...



Du meinst eher 860g, sonst wäre sie ja leichter als die XTR. Die '08 LX mit Stahlachse (Vorgänger hatte dickwändigere Aluachse) 900g. 

Hollowtech II ist schon klasse bezüglich Steifigkeit und Haltbarkeit zu Gewicht. Montagefreundlich ist es auch noch.


----------



## DirtMTB (26. Januar 2008)

Ich habe mir kürzlich ne Hone ran gebastelt. 800gr. mit RR 
Wenn die Kettenblätter verkaufst kostet die Kurbel nur 40...

Bin zwar noch nicht wirklich gut im Trialen aber der Unterschied in punkto Steifigkeit von meiner 4 Kant try All ist schon spürbar besser.

Die Kettenliene ist allerdings nicht so der hit, aber wat solls es Funzt.


----------



## Markus996 (26. Januar 2008)

Ach ja, meine Gewichtsangaben gelten für die komplette Kurbel, d.h. mit drei Kettenblättern. Je nach Ausführung der Kurbel und entsprechend der Kettenblätter, eben leichter.

Und noch etwas: falls Die Kurbel eine Neuanschaffung sein soll, würde ich als Preis-/Leistungs-Tipp die '08 LX (582er) empfehlen. Die Hone hat noch die alte, dickwändigere Aluachse (hatte die LX früher auch), ist aber bezüglich Lager mit LX und XT identisch (Hone: schwarze Kurbelarme, LX: grau). Aber keine Ahnung, was die Kettenblätter im einzelnen der verschiedenen Kurbeln wiegen (LX und Hone gleiche Kettenblätter). 

ps: ansonsten mal Suchfunktion verwenden!


----------



## Tretschwein (26. Januar 2008)

ich fahre die aktuellen xt kurbeln.

das prinzip der kurbeln ist meiner meinung nach das durchdachteste und sinnvollste schlechthin. sehr hohe stabilität und geringes gewicht zusammen mit vernünftiger shimano-qualität sind eigentlich ausgereift.
man muss die kurbeln natürlich mit 22t fahren, was zur vermeidung von kettenrissen jedoch ohnehin schwer zu empfehlen ist.
eine möglichkeit wäre natürlich, die kurbeln nachträglich zu modifizieren, damit habe ich jedoch keinerlei erfahrung.
die tatsache, dass man meistens nur kurbeln mit 175mm länge bekommen kann, sollte zu verkraften sein.
auch ein recht kleines manko sind die pedalgewinde. sind eben ganz normale, vermutlich noch hochwertiger als echo und co, aber solche gewindehülsen wie sie zb an tensiles verbaut sind, wären noch besser.
schließlich kriegt man als trialer häufig probleme mit dem einbau, da das kettenblatt an den meisten tialrahmen schleift. am toxsin war dies zb der fall, am ashton (welcher wohl eine ausnahme darstellt) war es kein problem.
würde man die kurbeln nachträglich modifizieren, so ließe sich auch dieses problem lösen.

perfekt wären xtr-kurbeln, bei denen man den spider entfernt, ein gewinde draufgeschnitten und vlt noch wechselbare gewindehülsen installiert hätte.

das gewicht wäre der absolute wahnsinn. ich glaube xtr kurbeln wiegen mit innenlager und drei kettenblättern 700g!

die stabilität von hollowtech 2 ist in jedemfall absolut top, der preis von einer deore ist ebenfalls sehr gut, das gewicht einer xtr wäre sehr gering. einzig die breiten trial-rahmen können probleme bereiten.

ich finde das konstruktionsprinzip ist lange überfällig und mit der innovation des ahead-vorbau-systems zu vergleichen. punkt.


----------



## Markus996 (26. Januar 2008)

Tretschwein schrieb:


> ich glaube xtr kurbeln wiegen mit innenlager und drei kettenblättern 700g!


Die 960er XTR ca. 800g (habe selbst so eine), die 970er XTR um die 770g. 
Ansonsten stimme ich Dir in den anderen Punkten vollkomen zu. HT2 ist ein super System. Das Problem mit den Trial-Rahmen bezüglich Breite kannte ich noch gar nicht (komme aber sowieso aus einer anderen Ecke ). Aber der Threadersteller könnte ja die Kurbel, sofern Werkzeug vorhanden, mal aus dem Tourenrad ausbauen und am Trial-Rahmen montieren und gucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (26. Januar 2008)

würde ich tun, aber das innenlager ging schon etwas schwer rein und dauernd am feingewinde rumschrauben will ich auch nicht. ich könnte das höchstens mal vermessen. als studierender masch-bauer sollte das gehen...

ansonsten vieen dank. die hollowtechs sind damit natürlich auch eine super alternative zu isis kurbeln, da mir diese alle noch bisschen zu teuer waren.

denke mal ich werde mich um eine hone bemühen, die scheinen wohl angesagt zu sein, falls ich nicht die 08er lx günstiger erhasche


----------



## Eisbein (26. Januar 2008)

schau mal bei Rose.de die haben meiner erfahrung nach die besten preise für shimano, und dazu noch geringe versandkosten...


----------



## hst_trialer (26. Januar 2008)

bei rose bin ich vip-kunde... leider bekommt man davon keine rabatte.
und so "rosig" sind die preise da auch nicht immer


----------



## mr.mütze (26. Januar 2008)

http://www.actionsports.de/Kurbeln/Shimano-LX-Kurbel-FC-M-580-44-32-22::11442.html

http://www.actionsports.de/Kurbeln/Shimano-XT-Kurbel-FC-M770-2008-in-3-Groessen::11464.html

die sind ganz günstig


----------



## stroker (26. Januar 2008)

Die Schweizer sind schon sehr nah dran...


----------



## hst_trialer (26. Januar 2008)

stroker schrieb:


> Die Schweizer sind schon sehr nah dran...



ja die sind mir auch schon bekannt. prinzip ist voll iO, aber da ich eh 22er ritzel fahren will bietet sich eine mit spider ja an

ich denk mal die kurbeln von shimano bekommt man auch noch billiger, obwohl 70 neu schon gut ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (26. Januar 2008)

na schau mal einer an... brauch man nicht teuer geld ausgeben und selber sägen

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Deore-LX...goryZ420QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Eisbein (27. Januar 2008)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> na schau mal einer an... brauch man nicht teuer geld ausgeben und selber sägen
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Deore-LX...goryZ420QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



ja und was hast du jetzt davon?
Ich hatte vor längerer zeit schon mal fotos gepostet auf den genau das zusehen war. Und ausserdem liegen diese pakete oftmals in Fahrradläden aus, kommen direkt vom shimano, aber wie sie nun die kurbeln hohl machen das weis ich trotzdem noch nicht vll. kannst du mir da weiterhelfen....


----------



## hst_trialer (27. Januar 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ja und was hast du jetzt davon?
> Ich hatte vor längerer zeit schon mal fotos gepostet auf den genau das zusehen war. Und ausserdem liegen diese pakete oftmals in Fahrradläden aus, kommen direkt vom shimano, aber wie sie nun die kurbeln hohl machen das weis ich trotzdem noch nicht vll. kannst du mir da weiterhelfen....



mir waren diese bilder halt noch nicht bekannt.

die werden wohl im schleuder-guss-verfahren hergestellt. ich denke das prinzip brauch man nicht erklären, dass tut das wort von selbst.

wüsste gerne ob sie bei den leichteren xt kurbeln weniger material haben, oder gar andere legierungen verwenden.

hab übrigens schon bissl gestöbert und angebote im 50euro bereich gefunden, jedoch schon geringfügig gebraucht. wenn ich jedoch meine kurbel noch verkaufe die ich jtzt hab, dann sollte das alles aber kein problem sein.


----------



## Tretschwein (27. Januar 2008)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m43/k413/mtb.html?ft=1


ich glaub die sind am billigsten.


----------



## DirtMTB (27. Januar 2008)

Ich kann Dir nur meinen Tipp nochmal an die Geldbörse legen 

Es gibt die Deore HT2 für 50 komplett 
hier z. B.
http://bike-components.de/catalog/MTB/Kurbeln/Deore+2008+M532+Kurbelgarnitur+Hollowtech+II+two+piece+mit+Innen?osCsid=2b751630d71e36109ff75e1eb4ddd051

Aber bei der LX oder Hone kannst Du die Kettenblätter für min 30 in der EBucht Verkaufen, da es die gleichen sind wie z. B. bei der 2007er XT 
Untern Strich liegst dann bei 70 Kurbel - 30 Abverkauf der Blätter. 
Also nur bei 40 bei "besserer Quali" und weniger Gewicht...

Gruß Jan


----------



## mr.mütze (27. Januar 2008)

die wiegt aber so viel deswegen habe ich die nciht mit gepostet.


----------

